
Work Marathon Guidelines - lionhearted
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1DKLDpCwvzn_z2tokwC80yOmidueO6x58dt4DEbkc84Q/edit#heading=h.pribpb2ucj3t
======
vinceguidry
The naming of the event makes it look like a silly way to get more work out of
employees, but reading into it, it now looks like a clever way to give
employees the latitude to tell their managers to fuck off so they can get some
work done. Expected time spend on this 'marathon' is between 4 and 8 hours a
day, and they warn Googlers not to push themselves too hard.

~~~
twoquestions
Or it could give managers leverage to accuse people of slacking when they say
what they're _really_ capable of. I really don't see how an event like this
does anything but concentrate bargaining power.

~~~
ElijahLynn
The way I look at it is that this is for individual self-improvement. For
those who want to be on high-performing teams. I personally have like 10 solid
ideas I could build a business on, but probably only have time to execute a
few of those (really well) in my lifetime, and that is IF I focus well. I have
been on many teams where people just go off and struggle.

Pair programming is hugely effective and much more fun at least from my
personal experience working on large teams.

I see your concern over managers using it as leverage. I feel like the way it
would actually go down is that managers would enroll the team into one of
these ultra work sessions, during normal, paid hours, and give it a go.

------
extrememacaroni
> Have you ever had a multi-day run of beautiful work?

> Y’know, flow state the whole time, work is clicking, everything is getting
> done without distraction or interruption, the feeling of unstoppability,
> time disappears, work gets done…

>… good feeling, eh?

Yes, I get that with work that I enjoy doing. I don't need it with work I
don't enjoy doing (doing less so long as I advance at a steady/estimable pace
is fine), so this looks like working for work's sake.

------
ElijahLynn
That doc waits until the very end to say how to sign up, which directs to
[https://www.ultraworking.com/work-
marathon](https://www.ultraworking.com/work-marathon), which says it is $100
to sign up.

I might actually do this, just for the new experience, could boost my entire
output over my career!

------
Artistry121
I've been a member of Ultraworking and a follower of Sebastian's writing for a
long time.

Definitely a great way to kickstart a project.

------
ElijahLynn
One thing I like about this program is that it seems like the tool is
spreadsheets, and not a proprietary, locked in interface.

